# British merchants sunk pics



## ozires (Apr 21, 2008)

Dear Gentlemen: 
For my website to be complete, i need your help on how to find the pictures of these British merchants sunk in the south Atlantic. More than 170 British vessels were sent to the bottom in that area and I wish to pay a tribute to those gallant, brave sailors who are entombed in these shark infested waters. 
I know I can count on you.
With my kindest regards. 
Capt. Ozires Moraes
www.sixtant.net 

BARON SEMPLE, CRITON, DAHOMIAN, EAST WALES, ELMDALE, ELMDENE, ELMWOOD, EMPIRE KOHINOOR, EMPIRE NOMAD, EMPIRE TENNYSON, EMPIRE ZEAL, FORT. CHILCOTIN, HAMLA, ILE DE BATZ, ILORIN, KINGSTON HILL, KINGSWOOD , LLANDILO, OCEAN MIGHT, OUED GROU, RABAUL, REEDPOOL, ROBERT HUGHES, SIRE , SOLON II, TOWER GRANGE, TOTTENHAM, TRAFALGAR,


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Welcome, Ozires from the usually sunny Isle of Anglesey. I have no information to offer you, but I'm sure someone on here will be able to either furnish you with the information you seek or at least point you in the right direction.

I hope you enjoy your time on this wonderful site.


----------



## ozires (Apr 21, 2008)

*That's a good beginning though*



Coastie said:


> Welcome, Ozires from the usually sunny Isle of Anglesey. I have no information to offer you, but I'm sure someone on here will be able to either furnish you with the information you seek or at least point you in the right direction.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your time on this wonderful site.


Indefatigable Coastie: All my warm welcome to you. I hope someone can send me even a flashlight on where I can obtain these pictures. For sure they will come today, tomorrow. 
I will look in my Map room where is the exact location of the sunny Anglesey and send my best wishes/regards.
From sunny Recife. Visit my website and see the a broad aspect with the war in the south Atlantic. www.sixtant.net


----------



## Bob Theman (Jun 22, 2008)

Try www.maritimequest.com we are very helpful


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

ozires,

On behalf of the SN Moderating Team, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
I guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and I am also sure that someone will be able to help with your query – in the meantime have a good look around. (Thumb)

p.s. Anglesey is in the northwest corner of Wales! (==D)


----------



## Gradelymon (Apr 18, 2020)

*Kingston Hill*

I do not have a photo of the Kingston Hill but I do have an iamge of the engineers drawings for the class of ship used by the Clyde shipyard that built it and its sister ship the Primrose Hill.
I'd be happy to send you a copy. Did you ever find a photo of the Kingston Hill?


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Gradelymon,

Ozires has not been on the site since January. You could send him a PM - Private Message - via the system.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Gradelymon (Apr 18, 2020)

How do I do this?


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Gradelymon,

At the top of the page you will see a list of options - Views - User settings etc there you will find - PRIVATE MESSAGES. Click that and it will give you a drop down and on the left hand side you will find - Private Messages- click the - send a new message and follow the instructions. Very like an email. 

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

ozires said:


> Dear Gentlemen:
> For my website to be complete, i need your help on how to find the pictures of these British merchants sunk in the south Atlantic. More than 170 British vessels were sent to the bottom in that area and I wish to pay a tribute to those gallant, brave sailors who are entombed in these shark infested waters.
> I know I can count on you.
> With my kindest regards.
> ...


If any of the above vessels were sunk or damaged by Uboats, you may find full details and pictures s on the Web Site -

https://www.uboat.net/

Here is an example- 

https://www.uboat.net/allies/merchants/ship/3123.html

ATB

Laurie


----------



## Gradelymon (Apr 18, 2020)

Laurie Ridyard said:


> If any of the above vessels were sunk or damaged by Uboats, you may find full details and pictures s on the Web Site -
> 
> https://www.uboat.net/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. I've tried unsuccessfully so far to find a picture of the Kingston Hill


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Gradelymon,

I found a very poor picture of the Kingston Hill. If you Google ss Kingston Hill and use Images it is the first picture. Tried to copy and use editing but it is still very poor quality.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Gradelymon,

There is one picture I have found of the Kingston Hill but it is very poor quality.
Google -ss Kingston Hill and use images. The first picture there is of the Kingston Hill. 

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Try the websites devoted to the various shipbuilding areas. Tyne Built Ships has this photo of Kingswood for example, which I have posted in our Cargo Ships Gallery. 

Please credit the photo source on your website


----------



## Gradelymon (Apr 18, 2020)

hawkey01 said:


> Gradelymon,
> 
> I found a very poor picture of the Kingston Hill. If you Google ss Kingston Hill and use Images it is the first picture. Tried to copy and use editing but it is still very poor quality.
> 
> Neville - Hawkey01


Thanks very much for the image. The Greenwich maritime museum did not have a photo but I got the engineering drawings from them for the class of ships of which Kingston Hill was one.


----------



## Gradelymon (Apr 18, 2020)

fred henderson said:


> Try the websites devoted to the various shipbuilding areas. Tyne Built Ships has this photo of Kingswood for example, which I have posted in our Cargo Ships Gallery.
> 
> Please credit the photo source on your website


Thanks for the info. One of your colleagues found an image on the pintrest website, which I can add to my collected narrative. Kingston Hill was built on the Clyde.


----------

